# Steinbruch als Teich. - Wie glätten?



## Azur (28. Sep. 2008)

Hallo Gemeinde!

Ich versuch mein Glück mal mit einem neuen Fred.

Ich hatte mein Vorhaben ja schonmal kurz hier vorgestellt, aber nun auf massive (im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes) Probleme gestoßen. Ich hoffe, Ihr habt ein bisschen Hilfe und Rat für mich....

Danke und liebe Grüße
-Wilfried-


----------



## Azur (28. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Steinbruch als Teich. - Wie glätten?*

Nachdem ich jetzt in den letzten paar Tagen nur jeweils stundenweise zum buddeln kam, bin ich zwar nicht kaputt, aber dennoch geschafft.

Ich dachte ich würde einen Erdaushub bekommen, in dem ein paar Steine drin sind. Falsch gedacht....

Stattdessen habe ich einen Steinaushub mit ein wenig Erde. Das war vielleicht eine Plackerei. Gewachsener Fels. Wenn ich gewusst hätte, dass bei mir die andere Seite des Himalaya ist, hätte ich wohl doch eine Sprengübeung bei mir abhalten lassen.

Wie dem auch sei. Das gröbste ist zumindest schon einmal locker. Auch das Loch für die Filtertonnen (2,8mx1,2mx1,1m) ist fertig.

Jetzt gilt es, das lockere auf den netten Haufen zu befördern, der entstanden ist.

Leider ist dadurch auch meine ehemalige Teichform komplett über den Haufen geworfen worden. Ich werde mich also jetzt nicht mehr so sehr von meinen Ideen leiten lassen, sondern mehr von der Bodenbeschaffenheit.

Das was im Moment frei ist hat eine Grundfläche von 7,5x3,2m. Die maximale Tiefe, die ich erreicht habe ist 1,75m.

Den Boden Folientauglich zu bekommen, wird nicht so schwierig. Aber was mache ich mit diesen Wänden?

Hat Jemand eine tolle Idee, die wenig Aufwand und vor allem wenige Geld in Anspruch nimmt?

Danke und liebe Grüße....
-Wilfried-

PS: Irgendwie bekomme ich in diesem Fred meine Bilder aus dem Album nicht eingefügt  Aber in diesem sind sie noch drin.


----------



## karsten. (28. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Steinbruch als Teich. - Wie glätten?*

Hallo

.....wenig Aufwand  

wie wär es mit verputzen ?

einen reinen Zementputz 

vorher die Wand abkärchern oder abfegen

möglicherweise ein Drahtgewebe auflegen
mit der Hand oder Maschine Putz auftragen und glätten

so hab ich´s gemacht 

mfG


----------



## Azur (28. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Steinbruch als Teich. - Wie glätten?*

Hallo Karsten!

Hast Du noch Bilder von dieser Aktion?

Ich kann mir noch nicht so wirklich vorstellen, wie ich diese riesigen Löcher zu bekommen soll. Teilweise klaffen da 20cm tiefe Krater in die Wand rein, von den Platten die ich rausgbrochen habe, weil sie zu weit überstanden.

Was würdest Du schätzen, welches Volumen an Zementputz dabei draufgeht? 

Danke und liebe Grüße...
-Wilfried-


----------



## karsten. (29. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Steinbruch als Teich. - Wie glätten?*

Hallo

ja hier 

Nein ! Spässle  
ich glaube , bei mir damals war der Fotoapparat noch nicht erfunden   



> 12
> 
> Kellenwurfputz
> Stärke: min. 15,0 mm
> ...



http://www.priebernig.at/files/v09_070521_auen__innenputz.pdf

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/posts/13


mfG


----------



## juergen-b (29. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Steinbruch als Teich. - Wie glätten?*

hy wilfried,

jo, einwenig aufwand gibt das schon ........ aber so wie karsten schrieb, saubermachen - zementputz sehe ich auch als die passende lösung an.

in die größeren löcher wirfst du eine kelle putz rein, dann stopfst du sie mit passenden steinresten aus deinem aushub zu ...... dazwischen immer wieder eine kelle putz.

ich würde erst mal mit ein paar eimern putz nur den löchern zu leibe rücken - wenn die grobe basis steht z.b. E-strich matten drauf und flächig verputzen.

ist zwar alles ordentlich arbeit - dafür hast du dann aber eine gute basis.


----------



## Azur (29. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Steinbruch als Teich. - Wie glätten?*

OK. Ich denke auch, dass das die vernünftigste Lösung sein wird. Was die handwerklichen Fähigkeiten angeht, werde ich mich mal überraschen lassen. Hab sowas noch nice gamacht, aber Versuch macht kluch. 

Wie sieht das denn mit der Frostverträglichkeit aus. Meine Planung sah bisher vor, das Loch dermaßen zu gestalten, dass ich im Frühjahr Vließ und Folie einbringen kann.

Ich dachte, dass so der Untergrund und die Wände Zeit haben, sich zu "beruhigen" und eventuelle Hohlräume sich dann wieder füllen. 

Kann ich jetzt schon mit dem Verputzen anfangen, oder sollte ich bis zum Frühjahr warten. Oder schon versuchen, noch vor dem Winter Vließ und Folie dann mit einzubringen?

Fragen über Fragen. Ich seh schon, das wird alles nicht so einfach, wie ich es mir vorgestellt hatte: Loch - Vließ - Folie - Wasser - Fertig


----------



## Vespabesitzer (29. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Steinbruch als Teich. - Wie glätten?*

  ich hatte zwar auch noch "Lehm" zwischen den Steinen,..
habe dann aber auch den kompletten Teich mit einer Betonschale aufgebaut,..
(nicht tragfähig, nur als Schutz für die Folie und dazwischen noch Vlies900)...
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/18260  (ab Seite 3)
also ich denke, mit einer Betonmischmaschine und 50-100 Sack(?) 40kG Beton   
ist das ganze machbar...

mfG.


----------



## matzeed7 (29. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Steinbruch als Teich. - Wie glätten?*

vielleicht kann man die tiefen Löcher zuerst mit weniger hochwertigen Sand/Zement Gemisch grob befüllen um kosten zu sparen?


----------



## Vespabesitzer (29. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Steinbruch als Teich. - Wie glätten?*



			
				matzeed7 schrieb:
			
		

> vielleicht kann man die tiefen Löcher zuerst mit weniger hochwertigen Sand/Zement Gemisch grob befüllen um kosten zu sparen?



naja,,.. Zemt kostet eigentlich nicht wirklich viel (2,29 Euro für 25kG z.B.) und 2-3 m^3 Estrich 0-8Sand auch nicht die Welt,..
das meiste ist halt wirklich die Arbeit und wie oben beschrieben,..
in den Krater mit einer Kelle Beton reinwerfen, kleineren Stein rein,.. und schwupp noch ne Kelle,..
Nach der ersten Flickerei, halt noch eine "Feinschicht",.. ich kenne deinen anderen Beitrag noch nicht so gut,..
sollen es auch flachere Wände werden oder eher steiler für nen Koi-Becken ??

(sonst würde ich ggf. fertige Hohlsteine nutzen)

mfG.


----------



## Azur (29. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Steinbruch als Teich. - Wie glätten?*

Ich glaube auch, dass ich dass mit Kellenwurfzeugs  machen werde. In die grpßen Löcher noch ein paar kleinere Steine mit einarbeiten und dann alles ein bisschen glätten werde. 

Räumlich werde ich die Kopfseite (zur Terasse hin) und die zwei Seiten (zum Zaun und zum Steg am Haus) recht steil abfallen lassen müssen um Volumen zu bekommen. Zum Garten hin kann ich großzügig flach auslaufen lassen können.

Kois sollten nicht rein. Wir haben bisher einen kleinen Teich, der aber aus sicherheitsgründen (nicht vernünftig einsehbar) wegkommt. In dem leben Goldfischlis und anderes Kleinzeugs  . Di sollen ein neues und größeres zuhause bekommen. Aber erst im nächsten Jahr.

Nochmal zu meiner Frage was den Frost angeht. Würdet ihr noch in diesem Herbst anfangen? Bei mir kommt leider noch ein gesundheitliches Problem dazu, sodass ich nicht so einen "Akkord" machen kann, wie Micha .

Das heißt, dass ich bestimmt ne Weile daran zu knabbern habe.


----------



## Vespabesitzer (29. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Steinbruch als Teich. - Wie glätten?*

"in Handarbeit" kann / darf man sowas bis 5°C machen,.. (wenn dann Übernacht Frost kommt, wäre es nicht ganz so gut)...

"auf richtigen Baustellen", kommt aber eine Art Frostschutz in den Beton,.. die machen dass dann auch noch um 0grad (bis das Wasser halt gefriert  )..

also kannst du eigentlich noch locker anfangen,.. (ich habe alles OHNE Mischmaschine gemacht,.. würde ich aber nie wieder machen,..
selbst kaufen oder leihen)..  => oder hast du die Winterreifen schon drauf  

Bei den steileren Hängen vielleicht noch Bewehrung/Amierung rein.

das wird schon    --> anfangen !!


----------



## Olli.P (29. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Steinbruch als Teich. - Wie glätten?*

Hi Wlifried,


wenn Zement abbindet entsteht Wärme. 
Wir haben, damals als ich in der Ausbildung war, so bis ca. -5° C noch gemauert.
    Das war von 1984-1988.
Die Häuser die wir gebaut haben stehen noch.  

Daher meine ich das muss man nicht alles so eng sehen..... 

evtl. kannst du dir ja auch eine Dünne Folie und ein paar Latten besorgen und dein Teichloch damit nach den Putzarbeiten abdecken ( dann bleibt da auch besser die Erdwärme drinne... :smoki


----------



## Azur (29. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Steinbruch als Teich. - Wie glätten?*

Hi Olli!

Hört sich nicht schlecht an. Ich denke 20 Jahre wird der Teich eh nicht halten, wenn ich hier so lese, wer wie oft seinen Teich umbaut.  Mal sehen, wann ich keine Rasen mehr mähen muss....

OK: Dann mal rann an den Feind... äh. Stein. 

Was fürn Zement und Sand nehme ich denn am Besten und was für ein Mischverhältnis?


----------



## Olli.P (29. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Steinbruch als Teich. - Wie glätten?*

Hi Wilfried,

wenn du alles selbst mit Mühle mischen willst, dann würde ich pers. je nach Größe der Löcher Estrichsand und PZ 35F ( Portlandzemnt 53F ) im Mischungsverhältnis 4-5:1 nehmen.

Und wenn du die Mischung schön geschmeidig haben willst, gebe immer einen Schuss ( Spritzer ) Pril mit ins Mischwasser 
( macht das Wasser schön weich ).


----------



## Azur (29. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Steinbruch als Teich. - Wie glätten?*

Hi Olli!


			
				Olli.P schrieb:
			
		

> wenn du alles selbst mit Mühle mischen willst,



Alternative wäre wahrscheinlich eine Betonpumpe... Oder?



			
				Olli.P schrieb:
			
		

> dann würde ich pers. je nach Größe der Löcher Estrichsand und PZ 35F ( Portlandzemnt 53F ) im Mischungsverhältnis 4-5:1 nehmen.



Also 4 Teile Sand auf 1 Teil Zement? Und wieviel Wasser?



			
				Olli.P schrieb:
			
		

> Und wenn du die Mischung schön geschmeidig haben willst, gebe immer einen Schuss ( Spritzer ) Pril mit ins Mischwasser
> ( macht das Wasser schön weich ).



Is jetzt kein Witz? Oder? :smoki


----------



## Vespabesitzer (29. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Steinbruch als Teich. - Wie glätten?*

Ja Pril,.. alter Maurer-Trick,..

Betonpumpe kannst du eigentlich eigentlich vergessen,.. es sei denn, du weisst genau wíeviel du brauchst und wirst innerhalb von einem Tag fertig,..

Ich würde den Weg einer einfache Betonmischmaschine und 1:3 wählen,.. (1: Schippe Zement, 3 Schippen Sand),..
Wasser: etwas mehr als Erdfeucht,.. zuviel wirst du schnell merken, da dann die Suppe von der Wand rutscht,.. besser zwei Schichten und max. 5cm dick.

Zitat: wenn Zement abbindet entsteht Wärme. 
Wir haben, damals als ich in der Ausbildung war, so bis ca. -5° C noch gemauert.

huhuh   klar, dem Zement wird schön warm,.. aber dem Menschen am __ Wasserschlauch mit den nassen Handschuhen,...  huhu..

Also,... loslegen und in 4 Wochen fertig sein,..

mfG.


----------



## Olli.P (29. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Steinbruch als Teich. - Wie glätten?*

Hi,


wie Micha schon geschrieben hat, wenn du zuviel Wsser drinne hast merkst du das schon.... 

M.M.n. reicht aber 1:4......... 


Und um die Frage von vorn herein zu beantworten:

So lange mischen bis jedes Sandkorn von Zement umschlossen ist.  
Die gleiche Antwort hab ich in der Ausbildung auch bekommen.........

PS: Am besten erst trocken mischen und dann immer langsam Wasser zugeben.

Wenn der Sand von Anfang an dafür zu nass ist merkst du das schon. Meistens bleibt dann irgendwann die Mühle stehen..........


----------



## Uli (30. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Steinbruch als Teich. - Wie glätten?*

hallo wilfried,
für dich wäre wohl das beste wenn du dir fertig angemischten zementmörtel aus dem baumarkt als sackware holst.der sack ergibt 20 liter und kostet ca.2 euro.lässt sich wunderbar im mörtelkübel mit einem spaten anmischen.die sackware kannst du dir dann nach bedarf aus dem baumarkt holen und brauchst dir keine mühle leihen.
gruß uli


----------



## Vespabesitzer (30. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Steinbruch als Teich. - Wie glätten?*



			
				Uli schrieb:
			
		

> fertig angemischten zementmörtel aus dem baumarkt als sackware holst.der sack ergibt 20 liter und kostet ca.2 euro.lässt sich wunderbar im mörtelkübel mit einem spaten anmischen.die sackware kannst du dir dann nach bedarf aus dem baumarkt holen



das hatte ich gemacht,.. ich habe noch nicht zusammengezählt,.. aber 80-100 Sack a 40kG sollten es schon gewesen sein,..

Daher mein Tipp, prüfe auf jedenfall vorher ob du dir eine Betonmischmaschine besorgen kannst, spart ohne Ende Zeit...

UND, nimm keinen Zementmörtel,.. kauf meiner Meinung nach besser Estrich-Beton 40kg, 2,99 wenn du wirklich Fertigzeug kaufen willst,...

am besten holst du dir mal einen Sack "zum Üben",.. dazu 80-120 Speisseimer und ne Kelle,..
(ich habe immer einen kleinen Wassereimer, da passt genau 4,5 Liter Wasser rein,..)

good Speiss    mfG.


----------



## Black1 (30. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Steinbruch als Teich. - Wie glätten?*

Hallo




			
				Vespabesitzer" schrieb:
			
		

> Du meinst doch bestimmt 80-120 L Speisseimer ??


----------

